# Jig-n-Pig



## buckeyebaseball (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me what a jig n pig setup is please?


----------



## buckeyebaseball (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, I am new to smallmouth fishing, so i was wondering where the best place is to catch them in a river. Fast moving water, slack water, or anything like that?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

a jig with alittle bit of pig added....LOL


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.30secfisherman.com/Images/jigs_x3_crop.jpg


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Yer all wrong...or maybe I'm just a purist.

Jig-n-Pig= Skirted lead-head with a PORK RIND trailer.

Sheesh.

Jig-n-Rubber= What you guys showed.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I know. I used "Bing Images" and searched jig n pig...and I got no actual pork.
I was gonna go to Uncle Josh's site....and then I got myself another beer instead.
These search engines....not like they used to be back in my day....


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

The fly rod "jig & pig" is not new. Eighty years ago most warm water fly fishers (and many trout enthusiasts) regularly tossed a hackled fly tipped with a piece of pork rind. None other than the inimitable Uncle Josh dominated, and still dominates, this market. I recall as a young fly fisher, taking many a white perch on the ponds of New England using a black or white "fly flick" tipped on a wooly worm. Take note, this set up still works wonders on Southwestern Ohio ponds and rivers! Rare is the day when I don't have a bottle of Uncle Josh fly strips in my master boat bag.

In the 1970's the bait caster's jig & pig took on new meaning. Tipping a big hair jig with a pork frog or soft plastic equivalent accounted for more hawg bass than there were pages in magazines to print the pictures. There is a reason for this - it is very effective. A jig & pig set up is a fine imitation of a crayfish - a beast that accounts for nearly ninety percent of a smallmouth bass' diet over the warmer months from late May through early October. Unlike a pure fly, a jig & pig set up provides both texture and scent to the normally sterile creation of fur and feathers. I fish a version of this bait mostly with soft plastics.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's that thing hangin outta this slickhead's mouth from a few weeks ago


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

buckeyebaseball said:


> Can anyone explain to me what a jig n pig setup is please?


Just like the others have stated. It's a skirted jig with a pork rind trailer. It was pretty popular back in the early 1980s. Back then, they didn't have the technology for the soft plastics like they (the lure manufacturers) do now. So most Ohio folks now use soft plastic trailers on their jigs. But early season and late season, the true JignPig is hard to beat for the big pigs.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

buckeyebaseball said:


> Also, I am new to smallmouth fishing, so i was wondering where the best place is to catch them in a river. Fast moving water, slack water, or anything like that?


Not that I have a great deal of knowledge in this area but I've had some decent luck where there is fast moving water with something to break it up, like the footers on a bridge or the back of a large log.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i prefer plastic trailers "pig". I hand pour my craw trailers from a mold that i designed. here is a pic. of the craws and jigs i make. I normaly use 1/8 oz. jigs, when i am at a river with some current i'll go up to a 1/4oz. jig.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Bubbagon: Nice !! Get another beer, me too. Drop the Josh in the swill and leave it set all night. Hook up with a jig next time out. Mighty fine combo.


----------

